# Kentucky Hunts



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

* FW: Now booking 2011 Trophy hunts - Hopkins County, Ky Trophy Bow Hunt 9 *

TO: You + 37 More

Show Details 


*Message body*

We only have a limited number of trophy hunts on this farm available. We are offering 4 day hunts this year and we can handle up to 4 hunters at a time. Out of state tags are $190 and are over the counter. Let me know if I can help you or if you have any questions. We only have one guided hunt left on this farm. 
*731-699-3781 Larry Porter*
 
http://www.buckdeer.com/2005tn.htm 
​ Western Kentucky Trophy Bow Hunt​ 4 Day Hunts $1000 per hunter for 4 Hunters​ *I have one guided hunt left for 2011 - Oct 10-14*​ *Farm aerial view: * [ame="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.126655,-87.784195&spn=0.115789,0.3368&t=h&z=12"]*http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.126655,-87.784195&spn=0.115789,0.3368&t=h&z=12*[/ame]​  Hopkins County, Ky is known far and wde for their trophy whitetails. Several monsters have been taken out of the Pennyrile National Forrest, the buck above killed in 2006 scored over 246. Our 350 acre farm is right across the road from the Pennyrile, it has everything you need to grow huge whitetails (mature timber, bedding, cropland and genetics) This hunt is not for everybody, this is not a high fence guarunteed hunt, this hunt is for a trophy deer. ​ We offer a Christian atmosphere and encourage you to come and bring your family or friends. (Father/sons, husband/wife or just good friends) We have six doubleman stands on the farm but climbing stands are welcome if you choose. We can accomodate up to four hunters at a time in our farm house that is fully furnished wth central heat/air, dish tv, queen size beds and lots of food.​ We are not going to over hunt this 420 acre farm. ​ Please call me if I can answer any other questions about this hunt.
​ &#12288;​ &#12288;*We are offering 4 Day Hunts for $1000*​ *per hunter that will include a fully guided hunt for four hunters.*​* (lodging & food included)​ **
*&#12288;
​* Ken/Tenn Hunting Service - 731-235-3781​ Larry Porter cell 731-699-3781​ Larry Porter​ 211 White Oaks Drive​ Greenfield, Tenn. 38230​* 

*Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. *
​

Image Attachments (800 KB)


george 172 pt.jpg
chris 12 pt.jpg
farm house.jpg
lukes deer 153.jpg
jakes deer.jpg
ky deer c 156.JPG
small bean field 1079.JPG

View SlideshowDownload All


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Christian County, Ky 400 Acre Farm Hunts 6
TO: You + 37 More
Show Details
Message body
To Our Hunters,
We have just leased a new 500 acre farm and a 220 acre farm in Christian County, Ky. (Christian County is the top producing Boone & Crockett deer county in Kentucky) We are only going to do a few bow hunts on these farms in 2011. Everyone on my mailinglist is being notified at the same time, these hunts will go fast because of the location and the price that we are asking. This is a group hunt and we can hunt 4 or more hunters on the larger farm and 2 or 3 on the other farm. I have not booked a hunt on this farms yet, not even the rut hunt. Call me if I can help you or if you have any questions. 
Larry cel 731-699-3781


Hopkins County 3 Day Buddy Bow Hunt

This hunt is for a 3 or 4 Day Bow Hunts on these nice farms in the top county in Kentucky, Christian County. The farms are located right outside of Crofton, Ky and has a mixture of oak trees, bedding and crp land. The farm is in the middle of big buck country and joins a 2400 acre farm that is being managed for big whitetails. A group of 4 or more hunters get the whole farm to yourself to hunt for your 3 or 4 days. We also have another 200 acre Christian County farm that will hunt 2 or 3 hunters for the same prices. If you need a longer hunt or have a larger group we will cater a hunt just for you. We are booking hunts Sept. 3 through Dec 31, 2011, you can pick your date. 



I am only doing bow hunts on this farm and I am not going to overhunt this farm, climbing stands are welcome. Kentucky out of state deer license are $190 and can be bought over the counter. The rut is generally sometime between the last week of Oct through the middle of Nov. and those dates will go fast but as of today all dates are open. Call me if you have any questions or when you want to book your hunting trip

Larry Porter 731-699-3781.



3 Day Buddy Bow - $625 per hunter

4 Day Buddy Bow Hunt - $750 per hunter

4 Day Rut Hunt - $1000 per hunter - (Oct 23 through Nov 7)

*special rates for more than 4 hunters on same hunt





Larry & Tyler Porter

211 White Oaks Drive

Greenfield, Tn. 38230

731-235-3781 - cel 731-699-3781





Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.

Image Attachments (66 KB)

pennyrile 246.jpg
1a.jpg
luke.jpg
1b.jpg
lukes deer.jpg
200 inch.jpg

View SlideshowDownload All


----------

